# Solved: My BT line is too Noicy. Please Help me.



## dell2be (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hello..*

*I have BT phone line and broadband with SKY. I discover my BT phone line is too noicy and hissing. I changed microfilter nothing different. i have just only one telephone so i dont need more than one filter. i tried so many things including buying surge protector to filter my a/c current. if i unplug the router power everything is ok. no bad noice or hissing. I am using Netgear router 54mbps and microsoft xp home edition. eventhough i changed my phone to coded..still the problem same. someone told me to buy ups power supply to connect my electrical equipments. this is my next step now. but ups is expensive..hence i thought to get second advice..if someone can help i really appreciate..*

*Thanks*
​


----------



## YellerPuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Have you talked to the phone company and internet provider?


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

dell2be said:


> *Hello..*
> 
> *I have BT phone line and broadband with SKY. I discover my BT phone line is too noicy and hissing. I changed microfilter nothing different. i have just only one telephone so i dont need more than one filter. i tried so many things including buying surge protector to filter my a/c current. if i unplug the router power everything is ok. no bad noice or hissing. I am using Netgear router 54mbps and microsoft xp home edition. eventhough i changed my phone to coded..still the problem same. someone told me to buy ups power supply to connect my electrical equipments. this is my next step now. but ups is expensive..hence i thought to get second advice..if someone can help i really appreciate..*
> 
> ...


have you only had problems since installing broadband? I too use BT and had a noise issue, they checked the line which they claim was fine but I have my doubts the upshot being I had a Dect phone which they say should be located quite a distance from the pc otherwise it can cause interference, I still had noise issues and had to buy a new dect phone, a Panasonic which is much better apart from the line is too quiet, the sound issue has been helped by the fact that it's a speakerphone otherwise I'd hardly be able to hear my calls!


----------



## dell2be (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. yes I have this problem since I installing the SKY broadband through the BT line. as you said codless phones are bit noicy than standard corded phones.in my case i am using only one coded phone through the line. and i changed two three new phones as well. also my router quite far from the phone still i have this bad interference. i dont think my BT line is faulty. cos they check my line and its fine.when i unplug the router my phone line gets cristal clear sound. so i dont know what to do? cos my sister have the same problem and some of my friends too. i am still strugling to get some answers. if you have more ideas mail me on [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## dell2be (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes i did.. they keep saying the same thing such as change the microfilter, change the phone, keep away from the router so on...but my problem is the same


----------



## dell2be (Jun 7, 2008)

dump


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

dump? Did you mean bump? 

Hissing and crackling noise in phone lines will have to be dealt with by the phone company, nothing anyone here is going to be able to do.


----------

